
Pictures from a developer's life - saurabh
http://martinvalasek.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life
======
babuskov
Does anyone know the name of the movie for the "When my regex returned exactly
what I expected" scene?

------
JeremyMorgan
Sooooooo true.

